# Centre parcs - cots and highchairs?



## Mrs RC

We're off to centre parcs longleat next week. I know a cot and highchair are provided but don't know what they are like, is it a travel cot or a proper cot? Has anyone been recently?

Also what are the highchairs like?

Thanks!


----------



## Nickij

The Highchairs are fine. Jack didn't really like the cot though and I was glad we had taken our travel cot with us!


----------



## laurajo24

We went to sherwood last summer and it was a proper wooden cot though maybe a tiny bit smaller than usual. It still folds up though! Only prob we had was where to put it. We did some re arranging of people in bedrooms as there was only one bedroom that was really big enough to put it in. The highchairs are just like traditional wooden highchairs. Ours needed a good clean though!

Have a great time. We love centre parcs! x


----------



## Nibblenic

We got to Windfell. We've always had proper wooden cots with a mattress and a Ikea highchair. 

I know they also have travel cots, generally Ive found that if there is anything you arent happy with they will go out of their way to help you. Like Lo just happened to be the wrong height for the fire surround and they sent a guy out to cover it and make it safe so she didnt bash her head. :D


----------



## jkbmah

we went to Longleat and they had both travel cot and wooden ones but bthe mattress was a waterproof plasticky one which i dont think Em liked very much (even though it had sheets on) the main prob we had was that there was not much room for the cot and so it was right up close to our bed, too close in my opinion, both Em, me and hubby heard every toss and turn! Id def get an extra spare room next time!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

we are going to the longleat one in june - have you booked a one be or two , we have booked a two, was thinking of taking the travel cot just in case ...


----------



## Katteh

We are going to longleat at the end of may, can't wait! Useful to know the above, thanks. We have a two bed villa so that our LO can have her own room x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ooh can we all come back on this thread after the hols with tips for us all and what its like ??? never been before


----------



## Mrs RC

We've booked a 2 bed woodland lodge so LO can have his own room. No way im sharing with him - he snores!!!

Will update when I get there as to cots etc. think we'll take our travel cot too, just in case.

Xx


----------



## bathbabe

I used to work at CP longleat.

As far as i can remember the cots were travel cots. and i cant remember highchairs! sorry im not much help lol! x


----------



## fluffpuffin

We went in December - the cot was a wooden one and fairly small, but my tall 18 month old fitted in it fine. The highchairs are wooden ones again, similar to what you can get in a restaurant.


----------

